

Ask HN: Crawler for my app. Please suggest - rajlalwani

Hi, 
I am planning to write an app what requires web pages to be crawled. Could you pls suggest one? 
Thanks in advance.
======
mtmail
Have a look at import.io as long as you're dealing with a small set of pages,
e.g. ecommerce.

(I note you asked about git 2 weeks, then which programming language to use,
then native vs html app, then which test framework to use, now which crawler
to use. It makes it sound like you didn't do research on your own)

------
wlrd
You could try out [http://scrapy.org/](http://scrapy.org/).

------
Jeremy1026
Not sure what you are asking for, a crawler, or a website to be crawled.

